# Post your handwritting!



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Post your handwriting!*










Just to see how people REALLY write. No keyboards


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

At least yours actually looks like a female wrote it


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Really? Believe it or not, that's my "print"... 

I like the way you write your A's ^_^ And that doodle on the end is pretty sweet


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Orchestrated said:


> Really? Believe it or not, that's my "print"...
> 
> I like the way you write your A's ^_^ And that doodle on the end is pretty sweet


Your print looks mixed with cursive!

Oh thanks! they are pretty different haha

And the hand is kind of like my emoticon lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, here's my writing. It's kind of blurry. >_< I write in all different ways, though.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

The exam question I'm meant to be revising!

Two birds with one stone 

There are people who say that you can tell a lot about someone from their handwriting...all I can tell from mine is that I'm often too lazy to go back and dot my_ i_s! :b

My handwriting changes quite a lot too! Flicking through my notes, some of them you would never guess that they were written by the same person


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I noticed a LOT of peoples handwriting looks uhh...bubbly and round...mine seems to be pointy and slender:|


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Skyloft said:


>


This should be a font on Word!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I just hope I didn't spell anything wrong... X_X I'm pretty stupid... Without firefox / spellcheck, I'm generally a worthless speller...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't handwrite. I don't even think I could anymore if I tried.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gorilla has surprisingly awesome penmanship! Good manual dexterity and higher brain function for a primate... Throws banana.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wrote the following 1-2 wks ago:


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

My handwriting sucks!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


>


Haha awesome. So....poignant, actually.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> I just hope I didn't spell anything wrong... X_X I'm pretty stupid... Without firefox / spellcheck, I'm generally a worthless speller...


nice drawings ^_^


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

my notes from school


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ape in space said:


>


I predicted there would be a primate conspiracy..


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

321kyle said:


> nice drawings ^_^


Thanks.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I was bored... and really sleepy.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Ape in space said:


>


hahaha :clap


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

MrGilligan:1059923530 said:


> I just hope I didn't spell anything wrong... X_X I'm pretty stupid... Without firefox / spellcheck, I'm generally a worthless speller...


Having a crappy night so far and this seriously just cheered me up.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

You all have great hand writing compared to me.. thank god for computers and typing.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

This is my handwriting.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

trisquel said:


> This is my handwriting.


I miss physics. :heart


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I miss physics. :heart


I do not...


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Mine:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dreadful:


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


>


Your handwriting is awesome


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

trisquel said:


> Your handwriting is awesome


thanks. Yours is nice too ... but I despise physics lol


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_^ Uuuuu, nice_


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thanks. Yours is nice too ... but I despise physics lol


Lol, how is physics worse than chemistry?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

trisquel said:


> This is my handwriting.


yay vectors. :b


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

trisquel said:


> Lol, how is physics worse than chemistry?


they equally suck

that was bio :b


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> they equally suck
> 
> that was bio :b


Biology is the worst of the three, imo


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

you all got purdy handwriting, i write like a child. My camera phone sucks but here is my signature:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ i see what u did there :yes


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> ^^ i see what u did there :yes


what i do?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

50piecesteve said:


> what i do?


your picture's not showing... so you directed us to your forum signature.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

trisquel said:


> Biology is the worst of the three, imo




Blasphemy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Necro-time.


----------

